# What do you guys think of this 34 Hawthorne?



## Robertriley (Jun 20, 2010)

What do you guys think of this 34 Hawthorne?  What would be a fair price for the buyer and seller, w/o shipping?  I know it need fenders and a chain guard.  And does anyone know what's up with the seat?  It looks strange. 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 20, 2010)

I think its pretty sweet, looks like it could take a set of stainless raingutter fenders. I would say 400.00 on the low side, then how ever bad someone wants it. Here is a picture of one of mine.


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 20, 2010)

it depends on the box, if its over a certain limit it doubles in price, ask a fedex guy about it he'll tell you what i should be under. as far as price where is it coming from, if its across country prob looking at like 65-70 anything from the midwest usually isn't over 50 and locally say within a few states away prob not over 35. That's what Im shipping bikes for. I just sent a fedex label for bike to be shipped back to me and only cost 29 from billings, MT to me although being one state away its still like over 8 hours drive which in the east coast you can go through 3 or four states


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 21, 2010)

Militarymonark and Rusty, 
Being that I'm in SoCal there's a little more demand for Bicycles in the 30's and older.   There's a lot of clean 50's and 60's, but there's just not muchof the older stuff out here.  They are asking much more than $400.  I do understand that something is only worth what somebody is willing to pay for it.   That being said,  let's say YOU like that style and wanted the slap the chrome fenders on it and keep it for your self.  What would YOU pay for it?   Fair price for the seller and buyer w/o shipping?  Rusty, feel free to drop yours off to me whenever you want.  I also like the 35 Elgin Falcon/Blackhawk and Hawthorns 35 that's looks the same.  I have only been collecting Bicycles since late April and know I've paid too much before and did well on others.  I don't want to pay one price because "I want it now" then find it $200 cheaper next month.  

Any help is wanted and needed, thanks.


----------



## higgens (Jun 21, 2010)

I have fenders and a chain guard for you!!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 21, 2010)

I just paid 400 for this one shipped off ebay. It is a early 30's Rollfast, it does not have a tank or rack, but it does have the original stainless fenders and wood clad 26" wheels. The tires are shot and it is not rideable. It also seems to have a low quality repaint so I have to get it down to the original paint to see what kind of frame graphics it has. I guess the biggest reason why I bought it is because of the wood clad rims you dont see them in 26" clincher very often.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks Rusty, I think I saw that one.  I'm looking for a 30's Ballooner with a matching tank.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 21, 2010)

My 35 Hawthorne did not have the tank on it when I got it, I picked the tank up here on the cabe for 210.00 but it is a exact paint match, wich gives me a original paint bike. This is what my Hawthorne looked like when I picked it up for dirt cheap on ebay.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 21, 2010)

Based off the price you paid for the columbia and the price for the tank.  400+210+610   Would 600 plus shipping be too much to offer for the Hawthorn or do you think that's a little high being that the fenders and Guard are missing?


----------



## dopehead (Jun 21, 2010)

> Being that I'm in SoCal



you said it all there, 600 is a very fair price in your local market,especially if the paint is original.. In that shape personally id ask 800.. You dont want to sell it at a price that is going to be a bad deal on your side...I'd place it high with the stipulation that the price is negotiable.you can always go down but you can never go up...or how about this  ask to trade it for a 35 elgin with someone...I would think the blackbird would be comparable trade value   William


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 21, 2010)

Columbia? I would think 600 would be a fair price all though I prefer original paint. Total investment in a bike can go fairly high depending on what you put into accesories. There is a reason why we hear the phrase "buy high sell low" so often. We seem to become obsest with finishing a bike to no end and end up investing more than we could ever get back. I guess thats why it's a hobby and not a money maker. If I look at some of my projects like the Hawthorne I may have picked the bike up cheap but the tank, pancake horn, battery tube, rack, pedals and new tires will donkey kick your budget to the curb, but you do it just to see the bike live again. I do have a couple of questions, are you buying or selling? I also think the seat might be a bit earlier than the bike. The saddle on both my 35 Hawthorne and the 34 Rollfast are the same and original to the bikes. They are both Troxel saddles and correct to the catalogs I've seen.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 21, 2010)

Found this on Ebay, Island Cycle Supply Company catalog. Great source for pre war Rollfast bicycles and Parts. I think it is a repop of a circa 1936 catalog. Lots of bike shops used Island Cycle Supply into the early 90's, I remember working at a shop in the early 90's and ordering parts like Diamond chains and Persons pedals NOS off the shelf. If I would have only known what I was doing I could have bought up a ton of parts. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190406864092&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 21, 2010)

i dont know what hobby your in but i usually always make money even if its only a couple dollars.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 21, 2010)

So whats your secret? Do you get your stuff for free and not spend any time on it?


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 21, 2010)

sometimes actually very rarely but very thankful, i guess Im patient and hold out till I find an outstanding deal, to be honest I dont have the money to spend 800 or more on a bike at a time, The only thing I can't do on a bike is chrome so my cost is little. I did however spend more money on finding parts and now Im more or less trying to find bikes more complete so I dont spend more on piecing a bike together. I think the most I've spent on a bike was my wife's from miss america which was 450, But in turn when I sell I have a broad range of pricing for my parts or bikes so its good for other buyers because I know most of my stuff tends to be cheaper. I said most because there are a few parts that I know I have received market value on. I have eaten a few dollars but have made it up in other parts.


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 21, 2010)

after seeing easywind's collection and why he spends the money on the bikes he has is because they are usually complete and in one of the best original examples of bikes in the hobby. so i see myself leaning towards that direction but not always finding the bike that is the right fit for me. I like to ride so my bikes aren't all perfect, therefore Im not too worried about paint so Im not sure if Im in a position being in the military and having to move from time to time to collect the prime original bikes like Marc aka easywind does


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry if I come off a little bitter, I just sold a few parts on Epay and lost the battle a bit. Any ways water under the bridge. I do agree that the way to go is to be patient and find a best deal on a complete bike because misc. parts can cost an arm and a leg and yes Marc does have an amazeing collection. I've purchaced a few parts from him in the past, he's allways fair to work with.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 21, 2010)

oh, one more thing robertriley. Have you bought the bike yet?


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 21, 2010)

I have to send out the payment tomorrow.  I don't mind spending money on things I will used and keep for a while.  If I put $1000 into a bike and use it for 2,3,5,10 years, I don't mind losing a little money.  If I lose $100 on a bike but got my $100 of enjoyment out of it first, I'm happy.   I do run into deals and will flip them for a fast buck and take that money and put it into one of the keepers. This way I can get those accessories and it really didn't cost me anything.   That's how I  built up my autograph collection and it rocks.  Soon I'll be able to say the same about my Old Bicycles.


----------



## dopehead (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree with the opinion that it depends on what the person likes and what they are looking for. If i ever got a bike that was complete without the scavenger hunt then it doesnt mean that much to me...personally id rather pay higher money for a bike that Takes me time to rebuild rather than one already ready to roll I feel its my bike than rather than someone elses bike that i bought...The rustier the better. I paid a good price for my shelby in a box.and it was worth every moment of hair tearing aggravation. There is nothing more wonderful than taking an old rust bucket that noone wants and turning it into Something that is highly apprecviated by people. And also the reason i personally buy bikes is for something to do with my time..a person can only sit and look at them so long..... here is an update of the rusty old shelby the only thing left is the headlight lens which will be here monday    William
http://s771.photobucket.com/albums/xx358/dopeheadsmopeds/shelby deluxe/?action=view&current=DSCI0340.jpg
http://s771.photobucket.com/albums/xx358/dopeheadsmopeds/shelby deluxe/?action=view&current=DSCI0338.jpg


----------



## dopehead (Jun 22, 2010)

sorry guys computer keep double posting  William


----------



## cjbenson (Jun 22, 2010)

Beautiful bike man. Too nice to sell unless thats what you want to do.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 22, 2010)

Picked up fenders today.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sweet, which fenders did you get?


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 22, 2010)

You can see them in the photo gallery.  They are under Traded bike for parts.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice, those will clean up nice!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's what it looks like now.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 14, 2010)

Picture did not come through?


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 27, 2011)

*Here's the Hawthorne now*

Here's the Hawthorne now


----------



## Luckykat32 (Mar 3, 2011)

I enjoyed reading through the different posts in this thread & I have a Flyer myself that I got from the original owner's daughter & she gave me pictures of him as well!  It has great history & still looks okay.  It was rideable until I popped a single-tube 26", which are almost impossible to replace, unless you want to pay $150 for a single tire.

Anyways, if you want to sell you Flyer or know anyone who has a Flyer they're looking to get rid of, I would really love to own a very nice or fully restored original Flyer.  I absolutely love aviation from the 30s, so the logo on the tank is probably my absolute favorite of all bikes ever made (not even the Lindy bike had that cool of a logo!)
   I'd be willing to do a partial trade of my other Flyer to step into a restored one, or just pay the cash...there's just something about a motorbike that "Flys".

Let me know!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 19, 2011)

Luckykat32, 
I'm always looking for something different.  Right now, I'm looking for a Elgin Blackhawk or Falcon and cars from the 30s.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 19, 2011)

Robertriley said:


> What do you guys think of this 34 Hawthorne?  What would be a fair price for the buyer and seller, w/o shipping?  I know it need fenders and a chain guard.  And does anyone know what's up with the seat?  It looks strange.
> 
> Thanks, Chris




I tried to reply earlier, but my drool shorted out my keyboard...lol!
Seriously, that is a beautiful ride. Looks like $500-$600 in parts so.....


----------



## Luckykat32 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have an original 37 Plymouth that I'm going to be looking to sell this year...I'm the 3rd owner & it only has 80K original miles, plus original interior & original engine/parts...& only 1 repaint, done in the late 70s/early 80s.



Robertriley said:


> Luckykat32,
> I'm always looking for something different.  Right now, I'm looking for a Elgin Blackhawk or Falcon and cars from the 30s.


----------



## ballooney (Apr 30, 2011)

That ride is so gangster!


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 27, 2012)

*I haven't checked out this tread for a long time*

What do you think you will be asking for the Plymouth?  I'm kind of half a$$ looking for a truck but that sure is nice.


----------

